# Email notification mouse trap



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Thought you guys might enjoy this one. 



I wired this baby up and it will be connecting to my Arduino based environmental control system that I've been working on. Basically, when the two mouse traps trip, I will get an email notification. It will have an Ethernet port so I can unhook it more easily.

This is going in my attic, which is a pita to go to because it makes a huge mess and I have to empty out the closet to get to it, so it will be going there as a precautionary measure as I did have mice last winter. Hoping fixing the flashing and stuff on my roof fixed whatever hole they came in by, though. 

Left some room for more traps if it turns out I still have an issue, so I'll add more. I hate to kill cute little rodents, but when they're in my house, the line has been crossed. :yes:

As of now it works if I check with an ohm meter, so I might put it up anyway till I get around to running the wire from the server rack.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I think someone has a little to much time on there hands. LOL


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You know we always enjoy your ideas Red. 

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
like this guy???:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like that one was left in the microwave a little to long.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Had one nuissance trip... suspicious. My cat has also been staring at various parts of the ceiling and outside wall.... so I think I may indeed have some again. I have no idea how in the world they're getting in. I got the flashing fixed on both sides where the roof intersects (split level house) got all my vents tarred, one vent removed (was not needed). No trap trip since the last time though. I think I will have to caulk where the soffits meet the brick. Maybe they can fit between that then manage to get on top and from there it's easy to get in the attic.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't overlook the possibilty of them having been born in your house. I once had one that tripped the trap several times before I got him. Each time he ate the entire swipe of peanut butter and then got away just in time


----------

